# Highbury Cemetery 2012 Poster



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Every year I create a little poster for my home haunt (although I don't think I've ever posted one up here), and I just finished this year's version. The art will be used for t-shirts as well...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you going to do shirts as screen prints or by heat transfer?
Like the design, though I'm not sure why your skull has what appears to be a bullet hole in the forehead.
Two shades of gray, white, orange, and black, unless you print on a shirt that's one of the colors you used in the design, but that's still 5 colors left to deal with.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Highbury that looks great! It would look awesome on a t-shirt!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oops, a double post. - Sorry couldn't delete it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Highbury, I love it!!! I would love to buy one if you sell them to the public. That will make one cool shirt! Well done.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome design! I too, would like to have one.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Like the design, though I'm not sure why your skull has what appears to be a bullet hole in the forehead.


Probably from being shot in the head I'm guessing... I could be wrong.

Highbury, did you photoshop this? Looks cool. Can you explain the elements in the poster and how you came to this design?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I had tinkered with the idea of selling some shirts, but it's a matter of time and production. I usually only print up about 10 shirts each year.

Fontgeek, the background won't be on the shirt. I silkscreen the shirts in my basement with a single screen, so everything gets converted to black and white. The simpler, the better.

Lord Homicide, it's all vector art created in Illustrator. I've used skulls in all of the series of posters, as they represent the final resting place and remnants of those in my cemetery haunt. The bullet hole simply represents a more traumatic ending for our victim, adding tension and a more interesting backstory.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - very striking design.

You could also say the victim's skull was trepanned to let evil spirits out:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> looks cool to me. Vector art is awesome. I wish I had the time and patience to kick out better vector stuff. The bullet hole comment was sarcastic to font geek  (who I'm guessing likes simple skulls).


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"looks cool to me. Vector art is awesome. I wish I had the time and patience to kick out better vector stuff. The bullet hole comment was sarcastic to font geek (who I'm guessing likes simple skulls)."
The bullet hole was sarcastic to me? I don't understand what you mean by that.
I asked about the bullet hole as someone who draws for a living. For me, book covers, album covers, posters, etc. for an event or release. Those images and the lettering tell the viewer a story, so when I see a particular feature, like the bullet hole, I want to know what part of the story those features tell.
There was nothing sarcastic in my question.
If the bullet hole fits the story then have it in the image.
I like the skull and the texture/detail used on it. Leaving out the mandible is a nice touch.
Too bad about having to make this a one color job, but I know the fight with trying to line up a single screen setup for multiple passes/colors, besides the creation of multiple screens.
I've been using Illustrator since it came out.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> The bullet hole comment was sarcastic to font geek (who I'm guessing likes simple skulls)."
> The bullet hole was sarcastic to me? I don't understand what you mean by that.


No, my "_Probably from being shot in the head I'm guessing... I could be wrong._" comment was sarcastic to your "_Like the design, though I'm not sure why your skull has what appears to be a bullet hole in the forehead._" anyway, not that big of a deal... Do you do typography (that is something I wish I was better at)?

The bullet hole, to me, reminds me of an old west skull. Put a gold tooth on it, gangster. Pull a few teeth and leave the gold tooth- pirate. You didn't ask my opinion about that so disregard it. Still looks cool Highbury. I want to see how it looks transferred to a Tee.

Did you draw or trace the skull?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it looks striking!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright guys, no fighting! 

Lord Homicide, the skull was a free vector art file I collected somewhere along the line. Probably from vecteezy.com (a great reference site for free vector art).

And I added the bullet hole in the skull because I though the plain skull was kind of flat and dull - the bullet hole becomes a reference point to something ominous, a focal point, that tells you that something bad has happened here. Not really a specific storyline, but more of a tease.

And fontgeek... Illustrator 88 - woot! woot!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

_"Do you do typography (that is something I wish I was better at)?"_
Yes, I do quite a bit of typesetting, type/font design, as well as lettering and illustration.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

nice work looks awesome


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

If anyone wants one, I just created a free desktop wallpaper of this design. You can download it here.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwwww, thanks Highbury! I just downloaded it....so very cool! I do love a good skelly!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeeet. Thanks! (Still want that t-shirt, though)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay group, if anyone is interested, I'm running a contest to give away one shirt free to whoever correctly answers a trivia question first. Go here to try your luck!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Vesta


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Vesta


All too easy!! You sir, have just won yourself a new glow-in-the-dark shirt!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It turns out we have one extra shirt left, so we've decided to do one more contest. Answer the horror trivia questions correctly and it's yours free. Contest is here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Alien

2. Halloween II

3. The Exorcist

And I posted on your blog, too


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Too easy for you, Roxy! You are the winner!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Game Night! Good job Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The shirt arrived yesterday with a little bonus Grow Your Own Werewolf in the package. Thanks, Highbury! It will be worn with pride (the shirt, not the werewolf - he's on his own).


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

rats wish i saw these trivia questions in advance super cool love the shirt! especially the glow in the dark feature!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> The shirt arrived yesterday with a little bonus Grow Your Own Werewolf in the package. Thanks, Highbury! It will be worn with pride (the shirt, not the werewolf - he's on his own).


Enjoy it, Roxy! Happy Halloween!!


----------

